# Nova: Dog Tales



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

This program was fascinating. A gene has been isolated that’s responsible for dogs’ affection for humans. Some of the footage highlighting different breeds was filmed at a UKC show in NC, and I recognized some of the breeders there. Forgot that I have streaming access to programming from PBS membership and I’ll watch this again.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks interesting. I ought to figure out how to stream the series. 

One of my favorite bits of dog trivia is that they evolved a special muscle by their eyes, giving dogs an ability to make appealing pathetic expressions that wolves can't. 








Evolution of facial muscle anatomy in dogs


Dogs were shaped during the course of domestication both in their behavior and in their anatomical features. Here we show that domestication transformed the facial muscle anatomy of dogs specifically for facial communication with humans. A muscle responsible for raising the inner eyebrow...




www.pnas.org


----------

